

SHN: "Big Iron Age"-Tweets - masswerk
http://www.masswerk.at/keypunch?b=XDAwMzIwMTM0MDMxYTA3MzQwNzM0MDMxYTAxMzQwMDMyXCAgIFwwMDFjMDAzMDA1M2MwMzFhMDEzYTAxMzgwMTNhMDMxYTA1M2MwMDMwMDAxY1wgICBPTUcsIGxvb2sgYXQgdGhpczogaHR0cDovL3d3dy5tYXNzd2Vyay5hdC80MDQhICNlcnJvcg==

======
masswerk
Not exactly new, but updated to detect and extract any links (URL) provided in
the text. So, you can forward a working link using a punched card. (Images are
bit tricky, use MLT PNCH or column binary.) Links must start with
"[http://"](http://") or "[https://"](https://") as fully qualified URLs in
order to be detected, case will be preserved, even when displayed in upper
case on the card.

